# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Finally I have gotten my pics in some sort of order, and have sorted out some favorites. As I said before, as an experiment I used only the camera on my phone, and mostly automode -flash. I'm glad I d

## Karibien

Finally I have gotten my pics in some sort of order, and have sorted out some favorites. As I said before, as an experiment I used only the camera on my phone, and mostly automode -flash. I'm glad I didn't have an extra gadget around my neck, and I didn't have time for manuals. So here it goes:

Catania, the Duomo

 

Ortigia, Siracusa, parking

 

Ortigia, Ordinary alley

 

Ortigia, Olives at the market

 

Ortigia, Looking up

 

We made it a day just to explore the small island. We walked every street, every piazza, every alley. Peaked into courtyards and cul de sacs. Shopped some wine and pasta. And everywhere it was, the sweet scent of fresh laundry... I will always associate Sicily with baroque balconies and newly done laundry!

Akra

----------


## bto

Beautiful pics (except for the last one)...must be a nice phone!  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## JEK

K,
Very nice work!

----------


## MIke R

great pics..especially the last one....you captured much of Sicily's beauty......I long for the day we go back...

----------


## Karibien

Thanks all

I had a hard time selecting a small collection to give just a hint of what we experienced. I took about 550 pics... In addition to these ten, there is a set on  Flickr . At the moment there is 30, but I will upload more.

One of my favorites

 

Highlight of the day: the Duomo. It is absolutly beautiful. And if you look at postcard pictures, you should know that the baroque facade is just a facade. The real ancient church/temple is inside - and visible from the outside as well. Resting your hand at one of the columns from a far distant millenium - awesome... 
The Duomo was built in the 7th century over the great Temple of Athens (5th century BC). The fa

----------


## LindaP

Karibien,
    Great photos....those olives look sooo good, I love them! We are going back to Italy next May, but to Praiano and Capri(which I truly love)....but next time I want to try Sciliy!!!! Linda

----------

